# OS X.2 What do YOU want??



## JohnnyV (Jan 12, 2002)

Maybe Apple is listening... 
Okay What do you want with 10.2?

Here is what I want:
1.) Better Battery life!! I used to get 4 hours on my TiBook, but now only get about 2.5 to 3 under OS X (compared to 9).

2.) Software Airport Base Station! I can't afford a base station, and must use my iMac in OS 9 as a Software Base Station cause X doesn't have it yet!!

Thats all I want (although some more speed would be nice)  !!


----------



## kenny (Jan 12, 2002)

I'll add:

- Spring-loaded folders
- Labels
- Folders that actually remember layout & settings
- Selective use of dotfiles on network volumes (even though it conflicts with the previous one  )
- Improved SMB/NFS connectivity options
- Drivers for my Alps USB Dye-sub printer (I can dream, can't I?)


----------



## monty (Jan 12, 2002)

- Decent speech recognition bundled.
- Mounting FTP servers in the finder ala Windows (yes, I feel dirty


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeh, using a software airport base station is a GREAT idea, that should be possible in some way, shouldn't it?
I want SPEED


----------



## senne (Jan 12, 2002)

If you drag a file onto a folder, that the folder opens and you could browse further in an folder in that folder, and that folder opens when you drag your file onto that folder and etc.... 

that's all folks.. 


SENNE


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *If you drag a file onto a folder, that the folder opens and you could browse further in an folder in that folder, and that folder opens when you drag your file onto that folder and etc....
> 
> that's all folks..
> ...



Yeh, spring loading folders are cool, and I too really want that in OS X


----------



## iFunk (Jan 12, 2002)

I'd like to see....

- location/address bar like windows... (optional of course..)
- better finder response (although i am on iMac DV SE 400mHz)
- faster
- not bring down my system when using itunes and other apps cause i only have 256MB RAM
- better networking features (how you connect to server, etc) as its too confusing trying to connect to a networked computer if you are dumb (or tired)
- the ability to lose the aqua-ness (or tone down) for a less processor-intensive GUI
- ability to save different image formats out of preview (or some other program), because how do you make a jpg file out of a tif (such as screenshot) file if you don't have photoshop or a third party app

don't get me wrong... i love os x... but the fact that it runs slower than the 450mhz pc i have at work running windows98 is a bit disappointing... but i've had great success and ease in setting up and running mac os x... something that is too difficult for windows...

Things such as my external firewire hard drive (which my system is installed onto), the laser printer, etc were all detected and easily installed (only needed for printer)... although it says my epson stylus 1160 is not a supported printer.... 

Compared to windows mac os x rocks in every domain, except for speed...

make it faster and you have already met my expectations... implement the list above and you will surpass my wildest dreams...

iFunk


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 12, 2002)

I want two things


GREEK SUPPORT 
GREEK SUPPORT
GREEK SUPPORT
GREEK SUPPORT
GREEK SUPPORT
GREEK SUPPORT

and

MORE SCSI SUPPORT
MORE SCSI SUPPORT
MORE SCSI SUPPORT
MORE SCSI SUPPORT
MORE SCSI SUPPORT


dang nabbit!


----------



## Solaris (Jan 12, 2002)

Maori language support


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 12, 2002)

I want:

1. Speed
2. Spring-loaded folders

And the thing I really want to see is the Energy Saver from Mac OS 9 back. I watch DVD's to get to sleep and some menu's (such as Shrek) are animated and have people talking and saying the same things over again and again until you get up and turn it off at 4:30 in the morning. In the case of Shrek, the menu has Donkey (Eddie Murphy) jumping around yelling "Pick me! Pick me!". It's the most anoying sound to wake up to. If I had the energy saver I could set it to shut down at like 3 AM.


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I want two things
> 
> 
> ...



That's 11 

I want esperanto support


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

In Belgium all Macs are in Dutch, Deutch, French or Eglish.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

In Belgium all macs are in Dutch, English, French or German.


----------



## level9 (Jan 12, 2002)

Off the top of my head:

-windowshade...and not WindowShadeX.
-sping loaded folders...so people will shut up already (I never liked them).
-the ability for my wallstreet to sleep without the fan running when unplugged. I shut down now, which kills me because it wakes in about two seconds.
-I'd like to be able to scroll in the window like in OS9, using the command key and dragging with the mouse, instead of cmd-opt-drag. I wonder why this was changed.
-I'd also like to be able to move windows other than by using the title bar.
-speed. I don't complain about it, it's just that faster is better.

There's more...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 12, 2002)

In no particular order.

1) USB Printer Sharing

2) Software Base Station

3) Finder Labels

4) Spring Loaded Folders

5) FTP capability through the "Connect To" (Apple-K) option in the Finder. Make FTP volumes appear like regular volumes on the desktop (ala Netfinder)

6) I'd like to see Apple make a general purpose Twain scanner driver, like what they did for Image Capture. This way in the future scanner manufacturers can just use Apple's solution instead of having to devote their own resources in to writing drivers.

7) Better power management features on Powerbooks

8) Return of sounds in alert boxes and dialogs. Of course, it will need to have an option to turn it off too.

9) Better dock options, for instance A) Allow us to turn off the labels when we mouse over items in the Dock, B) Make the item names that do show up on Mouseover have a background, (like those yellow MS tool tips), so the text of them is distinguishable from text on dekstop icons. and C) Give us the option to make the Dock encompass the entire side of a screen that it occupies, regardless of how many items are in it. Have the Dock items flush left, with new ones added to the right.

10) Speed increases (10.1 is good, let's shoot for even better optimization in 10.2)

11) Bug fixes - here's my list of most requested bug fixes
a) Get icons on the desktop to stay put in their assigned positions. I find that with my dock on the right, my icons keep creeping over more to the far right of the screen. I keep having to manually move them a bit left so the Dock's text doesn't confuse text from items on the desktop.
b) Fix the damn multiprocessor Quicksilver deep sleep issue. I'm wasting $$$$ keeping this thing awake when I'm not around it because deep sleep doesn't work on it.
c) Improve Mouse speed resolution. The highest setting is too slow if you have a monitor any bigger than 1024x768, which most of us do now. And while your at it, improve third party USB 2 button scrollwheel mice support. It's OK right now, but if Apple isn't going to give us the 2button scrollwheel mouse themselves, I'd like to see them at least fully support 3rd party solutions a little better. See #12...

12) Fix it so that Carbon applications Open/Save dialog boxes can take advantage of scrollwheel mice.

That's all I can think of now....


----------



## ccuilla (Jan 12, 2002)

1. Improved Dock...tabs (to group applications) maybe?
2. FTP support directly in the Finder
3. More stability
4. Improved preferences in Mail (like not populating my address book with every address I ever send to.
5. Import/export improvements for Address Book, Palm conduit?
6. Window re-size anchor on lower left corner of windows too
7. Option to put home on Desktop
8. Option to put Trash on Desktop
9. Better power/sleep options

I guess that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## level9 (Jan 12, 2002)

Ahhh yeah, the ability to turn off the dock also. And pop-up windows, now those I used all the time.


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by level9 _
> *Ahhh yeah, the ability to turn off the dock also. And pop-up windows, now those I used all the time. *



Turn off the dock?
Just remove the Dock.app from /System/Library/CoreServices 
I haven't tried, though, do iut at your own risk


----------



## ulrik (Jan 12, 2002)

And where do windows then minimize to?

And now don't say WindowShade


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *And where do windows then minimize to?
> 
> And now don't say WindowShade  *



Oh, I forgot that 
OK, but it's possible to set the dock to automatically show/hide, level9


----------



## level9 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> OK, but it's possible to set the dock to automatically show/hide, level9  *


Yeah but I don't really use it, I've used DragThing for years and prefer the way it handles things, plus the ability to add command keys for items in it is worth it's weight in gold. I have command keys set up to open just about everything I use. How about the ability in the Dock PrefsPane to set the delay on the dock, that way I can set it to the highest setting? That would work.  

Another thing I'd love to see in 10.2, but probably won't, is RAM disks.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 12, 2002)

Ram disk being back would be cool! I never really used them, but I might now (i do more in X than I did in 9 ).  I don't know if this would be possible though with the way OS X uses RAM (paging, etc.). What do/did you use RAM disks for?


----------



## Jermsmingy (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah I agree,  I would like to be able to you my computer as an alarm clock like I did in os 9.  I also would like to be able to program my function keys like I could in os 9.  I can not do this in os x.  I wish they  would hurry up, because these were 2 of my favorite features of os 9.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *And the thing I really want to see is the Energy Saver from Mac OS 9 back. I watch DVD's to get to sleep and some menu's (such as Shrek) are animated and have people talking and saying the same things over again and again until you get up and turn it off at 4:30 in the morning. In the case of Shrek, the menu has Donkey (Eddie Murphy) jumping around yelling "Pick me! Pick me!". It's the most anoying sound to wake up to. If I had the energy saver I could set it to shut down at like 3 AM. *



you too?! that's cool! i was watching rush hour 2 and all that chinese music woke me up... it was annoying as hell!


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Jan 12, 2002)

1. Pop-up folders
2. Spring-loaded folders
3. Backgrounds on text on the desktop (and in folders too), rather than just white text with a drop shadow... or maybe an option to change the color of the text. You can't have a light colored desktop, it looks like crap and it's hard to read!
4. Right/control-clicking on folders/volumes in the Finder should give me a submenu that lets me browse the contents of the item!
5. Speed.


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

for apple to include the extension that will allow adesso to make the driver to make my new keyboard fully functional in osx. (make the volume, mail, calculator, back, forward, etc buttons work)


----------



## level9 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> * What do/did you use RAM disks for? *


Well, the only thing I really used a RAM disk for was SETI, I had all the SETI files on the RAM disk, and my machine could spin the drives down, etc.
I got a quicksilver in early October and have been putting it to sleep at night most of the time, instead of letting it run overnight (SETI, ftp, web server, hotline server, etc), except when I really need it I let it run.


----------



## gerbick (Jan 13, 2002)

virtual desktops
a more SNAX like Finder
metadata for file formats
openGL 2.0
built-in GUI for FTP
ability to set NO BACKGROUND for desktop - prob can do it now
built-in XML tools
better Mail.app

I have other ideas...


----------



## symphonix (Jan 13, 2002)

- Manual hard-drive spin-down control
- Ram-Disk
- Speaking alerts (Hey, I liked them at least!)
- A samba browser.
In the meantime, I want the AppleWorks update in Australian English. Right now, only American English has been updated for OS-X!


----------



## iFunk (Jan 13, 2002)

I just remembered....

I want Command-X to cut an object in the finder...

sometimes when downloading files, they still have the broken icon (although when double-clicked they open up in the appropriate program) -- not sure if this is the finder or carracho, but this annoys me

for those people wanting timed processes (alarm clock, etc) learn to use cron or find an easy cron admin program - u got unix under the hood, why not use it?

what i'd love is to be able to install two os x versions on the one drive (such as x.1 and server.1) and also have a built in disk checker/defragmenter (which is able to run on the startup volume)

better finder response with scrolling and just moving around...

iFunk

I also want mail.mac.com to get off its ass and wake up...


----------



## buggs1a (Jan 13, 2002)

faster app launch time as it's still not as fast as 9 in some cases, some faster. faster window reseize still to be fluid. apple fix the quicktime problem how it's not responsivie when it's playing movies and you try to move the window and access menues in the app. allow us to totally turn off all stupid animations. it's exactly like windows how it slides things open etc. way slow this way. better smb so we can access pc like sharity and dave. and turn on filesharing this way so pc can see mac and log on. network print drivers release from epson or apple. for stylus C80 and others. loose the spinning cursor problem. faster boot and reboot time by at least 3 times.


----------



## fryke (Jan 13, 2002)

hmm... application launch times are okay. no need to improve there. just don't QUIT them anymore, stupid, mac os x handles RAM beautifully. 

quicktime is okay here, too. buy more RAM.

finder responsiveness could still be better.


----------



## Jayem (Jan 13, 2002)

1. deffinately drivers for my CanoScan scanner. ( canon is a bunch of lazy nazis. )
2. themes would deffinately be nice.
3. maybe easier icon management ( e.g. ability to set a default folder icon, or the trash icon, without having to set back into 9 )
4. easier connectivity with windows.
5. Multiple docks damn it. "2 docks are better than one" ( i know that was stupid  )

thats all for now.


----------



## Javintosh (Jan 13, 2002)

For people looking to schedule things, there is a gret cron GUI called CronniX. I use it to download movie infi into my palm at 3am every day. I have a perl script called showtimes which downloads movie info from yahoo. I can configure this to only list movie info for the specific theathers I want. In OS 9 I would run the Perl script (which makes .pdb files for the palm app) before syncing. Now with CronniX and OS X, my Mac simply makes new .pdb files everyday while I sleep.  

CronniX is very cool!


----------



## buggs1a (Jan 14, 2002)

fryke lol. no need to say stupid.

i have a ton of ram, no need for more.
QT has been noted to be unresponsive even inside apple when it plays movies and you try to move the window or min it or quit the app or do anything. if you read other posts in this site from more then a month ago you'll see the same reported by over 50 people.  and i have tried QT on 50 different macs and it's the same on everyone.  

app launch time needs to be faster for some apps.


----------



## ksv (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggs1a _
> * app launch time needs to be faster for some apps. *



...or for some computers...


----------



## simX (Jan 14, 2002)

If you use an AppleScript or an application like DockRestarter to quit the Dock, try minimizing a window when the Dock is quit.  You'll notice the minimize button has been rendered completely useless -- you can click it, and it still shows the minus sign when rolled over, but it does nothing when clicked (unless you have WindowShade X installed).  A nice touch, because if they ever decide to implement a function to be able to turn off the Dock, windows aren't going to minimize to nowhere.  In addition, if you have minimized windows in the Dock and you quit it, where do those windows go?  They automatically get unminimized, that's where.  VERY handy for those times I need to restart the Dock.  The only thing that Apple would need to change is to make the minimize button totally disabled (greyed out) when the Dock is turned off.


----------



## boysimple (Jan 14, 2002)

In order of importance (sorta):

1) Virtual Desktops - this might raise odd dock issues, but lordy I need it. and every other OS can do it.

2) USB Printer Sharing - Windows can do it quite easily...

3) Command + ~ to change between windows in finder (how it works in every other app).

4) Maill.app Mail templates - so I don't have to keep a text file with my most sent messages.

4.5) Mail.app speed - small mailboxes (1-3 Meg) take forever to scroll, genereate,  etc.  So sluggish.

5) A more configurable way of organizing access to applications - currently I have a folder with aliases to my most common apps (and an alias to my main applications folder) in the dock.  It works but it's a but sloppy of a solution.

6) if the dock is on the right, change the side that the "folder arrows" are on. (put a folder (with other folders in it) in the dock and right-click on it, see how the subfolders arrows point to the wrong side?)

7) Better help files / faster startup for help - if I search the help for "umlaut" it should tell me how to type one.  and if I misspell it, it should offer to search on the spell checked words (ala  google).

8) add a "new text file" option to the finder right-click menu.  When I need to take a quick note, it's a pain to go get textedit and open it. (this is also tied into #5)

9)More official themes, or a documented theme tool

Thats all for now.  OS X is great (I switched from windows 4 months ago, and haven't looked back), but it still needs to be nicely polished.  10.2 probably won't answer my prayers, but I hope it gets most of them.

my system: 733 G4 / 640 MB


----------



## Frederic (Jan 15, 2002)

1 - Faster (How the windows resizing can be so slow ?)
2 - More stability : From time to time, the Dock does some very strange things...
3 - Session locking
4 - Support for more USB devices (I would like to use my Philips USB Webcam again...)
5 - And all these little tricks from OS 9...


----------



## roger (Jan 15, 2002)

1. More USB support for devices.
2. USB Print sharing
3. Ability to turn off hidden Finder files (.DS_store, etc.) for mounts such as card readers (could do it by device type??). It is annoying to have to go into terminal and delete all the .files every time I copy files to my MMC cards. I now copy them directly from terminal but that is not very nice and friendly for most people.

No order really. 

Jayem - my Canonscan works really nicely with Classic loaded. I had to tweak classic so that it didn't go to sleep, but after that I was up and running 100%. After I discovered that I haven't had to reboot into 9 once (or turn off my iBook either). It would be nice to have native OS X support though. I did have to buy a new card reader for my MMC though.


----------



## fryke (Jan 15, 2002)

I've gotta do this once more. It's too much fun. This time really sorted by importance...

1) Spring loaded folders (we've seen this in 6B11 screenshots) that work as expected also in Column view.

2) Improved Column view. I need the History icons back from OpenStep. Also better 'tab' key and other keyboard support in Column view.

3) Dock improvement. I don't really care how Apple does it, but the Dock must be cleaner and more refined. Also a preference to get rid of the jumping icons. If a user wants to be annoyed, he can switch to Windows XP. It'll tell him what he wants to do ('You seem to be looking for home networking settings...').

4) 'PowerUser' support. Dock and Finder must be replaceable by third party applications like DragThing and Snax as a system preference. A Mac poweruser doesn't have to be a console cowboy. In many cases those are two completely different kinds of powerusers.

5) Platinum theme, although I love Aqua. Platinum for OS 9ers. That'll make them switch. I *DON'T* want an API for third party schemes, because I already see my coworkers stop working again because of all those funny themes that distract them like a Donut store would Homer Simpson.

6) Better documentation. I want the 'missing book' series to be obsolete. I want a 300 page book that helps first time users (plus Mac OS 9ers) as well as powerusers (not the UNIX variant).

7) Implement WindowShade as an option. Sometimes, the 'complicate' looking things help me doing my work. WindowShade was one pro feature that made my life in Photoshop easier. Now it's more like Windows. And what good are miniaturisations of windows in a Dock with 20 items (and thus 32px icons)?

8) Labels. Was that a System 7 feature or was it available in System 6 also? I don't know, it's been SUCH A FUCKING LONG TIME THAT I'VE USED AND LOVED THEM.


----------



## ksv (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Also a preference to get rid of the jumping icons. If a user wants to be annoyed, he can switch to Windows XP. *



That isn't hard 
Go to the dock prefs in System Preferences and uncheck "Animate opening applications"


----------



## pcouture (Jan 15, 2002)

I want a bunch of the stuff that was mentioned before, although I won't repeat it except the scheduled startup/shutdown.

But ONE THING that has not been mentioned:

I want to be able to name printers that only show up as an IP address in the printers list.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> That isn't hard
> Go to the dock prefs in System Preferences and uncheck "Animate opening applications"  *



No, that doesn't disable the jumping icon when an App needs your attention. In the next build, it is rumoured that in Universal Access, you can change the jumping icon (if the dock is disabled and you can't hear) to a flashing screen. I will enable this for sure, since I hate the jumping icons. Flash the screen once and I know something has news for me and I will care about it.

I recently started to dig myself deeper into OS X, beeing a professional Windows Programmer for quite  some time now, I thought I could also make the jump to my favourite system  The first thing I searched was if it is possible to tell the system to minimize the windows to another Application. If I take a look at what's going on when the dock is running, it is taking care about minimized windows. So theoretically, if Apple releases some kind of SDK for this, it should be possible to write an application which can take over these functions, so you can disable the dock and minimize windows into another app.

I love the dock, but I have to admit that is due to my display! As you can see, I am running a Cinema Display, at the moment with a 17'' Apple Studios Display (the old CRT version) on the right for panels, browsers etc. and a 14'' portrait monitor on the left for console, terminal, free disk space, process viewer etc. On a Cinema Display, the dock is great, but I noticed when I am working on my Cube, which mainly works as a 4D, Mail and Fileserver here, I have to admit even on the 17'' Studio TFT Display, the Dock is not as good as on the gigantic Cinema Display, so Apple really should release some kind of Dock SDK, so programmers can write their own "dock". 

What I'd like to see is of course Virtual Desktops, spring loaded folders and a fix of dozens of bugs. Plus free disk space in the title bar etc. All those small gadgets which made file management in OS 8 and 9 so great.
I'd like to see another thing in the dock: Not only customizable divider lines so I can visualy group my apps without placing some stupid placeholder-app-icon in it. Also, I thought about a cascading dock! Sure, you can drop a folder in there and right-click it to get the Aliases in it, but I'd like to have the option to make this a special "dock"-folder, which spawns a second dock from this folder. Or just give me up to three docks, bottom, left, right, so I can store my URLs in one, the windows in another and the Apps in the last.

Give me this, and I am even more happy with OS X


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 15, 2002)

> Plus free disk space in the title bar etc. All those small gadgets which made file management in OS 8 and 9 so great.
> I'd like to see another thing in the dock: Not only customizable divider lines so I can visualy group my apps without placing some stupid placeholder-app-icon in it. Also, I thought about a cascading dock! Sure, you can drop a folder in there and right-click it to get the Aliases in it, but I'd like to have the option to make this a special "dock"-folder, which spawns a second dock from this folder.



There is already a way to see the free disk space:  Open a window, and click the view menu, then click    "Show Status Bar" and there ya go!!

I love the idea of have multi-docks! You could have one dock come up out of an icon like an upside down "T" that would be cool!!


----------



## ulrik (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *
> 
> There is already a way to see the free disk space:  Open a window, and click the view menu, then click    "Show Status Bar" and there ya go!!
> *



"How could I miss those, baby?" Seriously, since when do we have this little thingy? That's sweet


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 15, 2002)

> "How could I miss those, baby?" Seriously, since when do we have this little thingy? That's sweet 



I noticed it in 10.1, but it might have been there before. I was really miffed at Apple for not including this feature, and thought they hadn't included it. So I did some searching, and finally found it!! Come on be a little more observant!! j/k


----------



## level9 (Jan 15, 2002)

It's been there since day-one.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Not in public beta!!!

Seriously, I remember people talking about this feature when OS X was released, how they missed it etc. and how you only can use "Info" to get the free space on the disk....

Observant? Well, I should have been. But since OS X 10.0, I always have a self updating terminal window with "df -k" on one of my displays running 
so I just forgot about this since I fixed it for myself.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 21, 2002)

Lets get this thread back up to the top shall we? I wanted to hit 50 replies


----------



## ksv (Jan 22, 2002)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ulrik (Jan 23, 2002)

Mega-wheeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ksv (Jan 23, 2002)

[localhost:~] ksv% whee

OK? where? 

hehe


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 23, 2002)

PetaWheeeeeeee
(kilo, mega, giga, tera, peta)

AppleWatcher


----------



## ksv (Jan 23, 2002)

zettaWHEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 23, 2002)

sorry i forgot that one 

AppleWatcher


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 23, 2002)

I want EVERY feature from os9 and the system 7 days. Seriously, this is mac os 10. 10>9, right? well it allready is, but there are numerous things missing.

Also, I think apple has been very lazy about this - a Cocoa finder. Notice, when you open new windows in the finder, the thread count for the finder doesn't increase. (but when you control-click it does... odd I agree). Basically, dual processor fans can be assured that while working in the finder, only one processor is used ;-)

I mean, this is almos as bad as system 7. I think os 8 had a multithreaded finder. Os X just tries to appear that way, but it definately isn't.

COME ON APPLE!!! Apple created the TruBluEnviroment alonge with Carbon to insure that developers would make the switch (this is why Raphosdy failed - no backward compatability). Apple, catch up, ok? Its YOUR os, so lets see it use YOUR Cocoa tech, ok?

PS: Apple, osx rocks, don't get me wrong!


----------



## aishafenton (Jan 24, 2002)

The icon in the finder toolbar for "computer" has to change!! It's an icon of an old-style iMac..

But somehow I can't see a new style iMac icon being right either???
Perhaps they should allow you to theme the icons (without having to hack into the resource forks ).


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 24, 2002)

I completely agree with you, aishafenton!

AppleWatcher


----------



## rgray (Jan 24, 2002)

I want the Favourites button back in Mail.app compose windows.  It was there in Mail1.0 - pulled the favourites list from AddressBook..

And I want the option of AddressBook _NOT_ remembering every address I write too...


----------



## rinse (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> 8) Labels. Was that a System 7 feature or was it available in System 6 also? I don't know, it's been SUCH A FUCKING LONG TIME THAT I'VE USED AND LOVED THEM.  [/B]



Amen! jeezus... they just make charting your progress in a project or job so well! ( i.e. not done, high priority = red )

I miss them so.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 28, 2002)

Here is what I would like:

1.)  Change the smiling  computer icon at startup ( this is probably built into the hardware itself but I would like a change since they have had this ever since the first mac )
2.)  Better clipboard support.  When I try copying a picture from a classic application it will a lot of times not show up on the clipboard in OS X and vise versa.
3.)  I would also like an option in the startup disk panel to search for other hds.  Sometimes all I want to do is restart into OS 9 but I have to wait for it to finish searching.  A button labeled "search..." would do it.
4.)  Better startup disk changing support.  The ability to startup with the option key and choose a hard disk is nice but I would like it if they would support multiple OS's on the same partition.

The above mentioned and also others listed by people are what I want

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ulrik (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by martinatkinson _
> Here is what I would like:
> 
> 1.)  Change the smiling  computer icon at startup ( this is probably built into the hardware itself but I would like a change since they have had this ever since the first mac )



HERETIC!!!

   

Another I'd like to see again is folder synchronisation. There are 3rd party apps which can do this, but I'd like that it is merged into the system software.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 28, 2002)

I want Java 2 support so that people will continue to use my code. The rest is 4 the fanclub.


----------



## ksv (Jan 28, 2002)

Actually, the smiling mac is in the system, not the hardware. I tried to hack the OS 9 system file and change out that smiling mac, but I've never got it to work.
Bah, no, I think the classic startup mac is cool, hehe, what would you like instead? 
A flat-panel iMac? haha


----------



## xegan (Jan 28, 2002)

* samba and ftp built into the finder
 * better scsi support: 
 	      my zip is my old scsi perif that works under X
 	      - high priority
 + RAM disk would be cool, but a lower priority
 * virtual/multiple desktops (not like Space0.7)
 + XML tools
 + more XML
 + XML based multiple copy/paste functionality
 	      (like copyPaste, but then apple always pro 3rdParty)
       	again, low priority
 * file labels (XML based?)
 * Window Shading, Spring Loaded Folders, and many
       	other os9 advanced, matured gui details that have 
       	been "lost in the move".  - high priority
 * I hear that early 10.2 betas aren't showing the 
       	beachball as often. That would be vnice 
       	(ie. more SPEED)
 + configurable & programmable contextual menus
 - I absolutely LOVE DropDrawers.  Justa plug...


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 28, 2002)

I miss the scrapbook !!! I want it back!! (XML in scrapbook? that would be cool )


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 29, 2002)

Hello!

I don't know what could be in place of the smiling mac, I like it but for one thing it is getting old and for the other it is hard to tell which OS I am booting into when both have the same greeting.

I also think it would be cool if incorporated into Disk Utility was more features like SystemWorks, TechTool and Drive 10.  For one thing disk defragging and better diagnostics.  It would also be cool if, like rebuilding the desktop, there was a key sequence held at startup to defrag the hard drive.

Also, Mail needs more features.  More like Outlook Express ( news reader and other things all in one package )  I also used to be able to create accounts with just a name and email ( for sending emails to other people with a different name and address )  I can not do this in Mail since it keeps hitting me asking for passwords and stuff, I also can not use the same password in two accounts.  Apple did a great job but I am half tempted to go to Microsoft's email app in Office v.X until more features are implemented.  Of course, system features and improvements are more important to me then a little bit of inconvenience with Mail.

I think thats it!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ksv (Jan 29, 2002)

Yah, I agree, but when you boot in OS X, you see a spinning color wheel at top left


----------



## Zero (Jan 31, 2002)

1. The ability to add SMB-based file shares to the keychain.
2. The ability to image drives to more than one computer (a la Norton Ghost) using Disk Copy.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 31, 2002)

I want better Mac to Mac networking.  I was trying to connect to another OS X machine, and couldn't  get either to recognize the other (everything was set right, trust me ) over a cross-over cable.  Once I put the IP address in it worked fine, but the average user wouldn't be able to figure this out (I'm guessing)


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Oh, almost forgot this one:

I would like a better back button.  For example if you have a window with like 50 folders and you scroll down and open one of them that is in the middle of the list it will open it in the same window.  When you push the back button it jumps back to the top of the last page.  It would be nice if it could remember the scroll bar position so it would take you back to exactly where you were when you opened the last folder.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## roger (Feb 1, 2002)

i second that one about the back button.

R.


----------



## james23 (Feb 1, 2002)

These are the things I'd wish for...

1) a decent ATI Rage Pro driver for my PowerBook G3 (Lombard)

2) Give me back a way to better force quit an app, instant response none of this [command]-[option]-[escape]-[wait]-[spinning-cursor]-[wait].  

Look at Window's ctrl-alt-delete, or the shell's ctrl-c. I mean even OS 9 down had the option of MacsBug which allowed you to instant take control of the machine down to assembly programming - I want that, atleast give me a way to instantly open up a session for the can't be forced quitted programs, like games which take over the screen resulting in rebooting for no reason.  I'd prefer a shell prompt anyday as oppose to the force quit window - kinda Kernel Panic Mode screens, ones in which draws right on top of Aqua!, To some may not like it but I'd bet it be faster.  And yes I know you can ssh to the stalling computer, but sometimes that doesn't even work.

3) I want the alerts/warnings to speak again like in OS 9.


----------



## rinse (Feb 2, 2002)

in the force quit dialog....

i wish that it would list the status of app, similar to Windows "Not Responding" feature. That way you could tell if the app truly was locked up or if it was just being a bit sluggish.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 2, 2002)

i second that rinse


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 2, 2002)

A preference so I can use [Shift] for noncontiguous multiple selection and [Command] for contiguous selection, like in MacOS9, rather than the other way around (like in Windows). I get the impression Apple changed this so Windows converts would fell more at home. I happen to think that [Shift] for noncontiguous selection is better, as noncontiguous selection is used more often and the [Shift] key is bigger (and thus easier to find and press). (Not to mention the fact that I'm just used to using [Shift]).

<< Yes, I know it's a little thing, but the bigger things have already been mentioned. >>


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 2, 2002)

And the ability to organize the Dock like is possible with the Finder toolbar. So I can use, like, 3 separators with apps in one section, documents/folders in another, and minimized stuff in a third, with the Trash in a fourth section all by itself. (Or better yet, put the Trash on the desktop, it belongs with the HDD's/removable media and not minimized windows.)


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 2, 2002)

And an Aqua interface for Cron (call it the Timer or something)...

And an interface for server clustering in OS X Server (I understand Apple has kick-*ss clustering technology, and they just haven't built an interface yet)...


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 2, 2002)

Speaking of OS X Server...

Here's what I would like:

1) go back to the non-opengl non-aqua interface of OS X Server 1.0. Who needs an extremely fancy GUI on a pure-server OS?

2) Build GUI tools for everything. Like apache config, DNS, etc. Most mac users who are considering using mac os x server don't know how to use vi.

3) Stability. Rumor has it that mac os x server has some major stability probs.

4) Just for Mac OS X Server, how about some *real* server computers? I mean the +20 processor ones with three 220v outlet lines. Like what Sun has had for years. 

honestly, who is going to take a macintosh-based server solution seriously? Current Mac OS X Server-ready computers still use PC-133 ram. WTF? And, ata/66 drives. What a joke. (Yes I know you can get scsi... still.... why even bother with ata/66?). 

Besides, Apple doesn't currently make a rack-mount server (although the 'G-Rack', rack ears for g4 computers is an option from a third party). 


Apple, get it together. The real server world uses industry-standard scalable solutions. Rack mounted or refigerator sized. Not mini-towers with GeForce 2mx graphics cards.


Just my $.02. I've never admin'd a mac os x server enviroment before, just read about it.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 4, 2002)

I think there _is_ a GUI for most everything...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 4, 2002)

Has anyone seen a VAIO start up? I think this is the type of welcolm screen that martin is hinting at. If you;ve never seen it, its starts with a short 1/2 second movie, which instantly makes the product recognizable. This is the type of stuff apple needs so that it can build brand image. The movie is also a lot more entertaining than a BIOS bootup screen.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 4, 2002)

Yeah, the VAIO startup is nice. It's this special things which will draw attention to it. But I think the smiling Mac is similar to the one button mouse. Everybody knows it's outdated, but it's a "trademark" of Apple.
If it is good or not, well, that depends on personal taste, still, I doubt it will change within the next few years.

But wow, just imagine a short boot up sequence like the OS X startup movie the first time you run OS X (the aqua movie). Not as long, but with this cool "Aqua"-effects! That would own!


----------



## simX (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Yeah, the VAIO startup is nice. It's this special things which will draw attention to it. But I think the smiling Mac is similar to the one button mouse. Everybody knows it's outdated, but it's a "trademark" of Apple.
> If it is good or not, well, that depends on personal taste, still, I doubt it will change within the next few years.
> 
> But wow, just imagine a short boot up sequence like the OS X startup movie the first time you run OS X (the aqua movie). Not as long, but with this cool "Aqua"-effects! That would own! *



That would "own"?  "Own"???  That would "own" a donkey's butt!  Hell no!  I don't want any stupid movie at startup.  It would be nice if Apple re-implemented the "Startup Movie" or "StartupScreen" secret from the Classic Mac OS, but I will be breaking down Apple's door when they put a mandatory movie in at startup no matter how nice it is.  Excuse me for being harsh, but this is a definite NO.

The other thing is -- the smiling Mac in OS X actually *is* changed, if you look closely... there is a shadow under the disk drive slot, and the colors are changed a bit.  I can now instantly recognize if I am booting into OS X or OS 9 simply based on that happy mac face.  Just so you guys know -- just look more carefully.  You can also tell by the default background; OS X's is much more eye-pleasing.

I have to second the thought about the back button -- it annoys me to no end that I have to scroll down to where I was, but command-up arrow works nice for when I'm just going to the parent folder.  It would also be very nifty to have a FORWARD button; and it seems that that's gonna happen in at least 10.2, from some screenshots I've seen.

I'm sure you've all beaten the dead horse about what features you want in OS X 10.2, so I won't list anymore.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 4, 2002)

Our
Se
Xwith
2


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey! I started this a long time ago!!

Lets all look back over it and have a good laugh or get pissed off, whichever suits your feelings about OS X.2


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## MacLuv (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 19, 2002)

lol 



Well, you don't have to worry about the changes tot he happy mac anymore because he is no more


----------

